# Clint, purebred Golden Retriever, sweet and very sick, needs your help!



## mylissyk

Where are they located?


----------



## Karen519

*Melissa*

Melissa

Clint was found in Elizabethtown, N.C. He is at the vet
I just emld. the three N.C. Golden Rescues
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

http://www.facebook.com/dee.anderso...2389505294.763568.343515945293&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....10150912389505294.763568.343515945293&type=1


----------



## shortcake23

North Carolina I think...

I hope this is legit and not some sicko trying to get people's money... I got this off a friend's FB wall...


----------



## shortcake23

Karen519 said:


> Melissa
> 
> Clint was found in Elizabethtown, N.C. He is at the vet
> I just emld. the three N.C. Golden Rescues
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
> 
> Log In | Facebook
> 
> Clint, Purebred Golden Retriever, EXTREMELY ILL! Needs help! | Facebook


So this is legitimate then Karen?


----------



## Karen519

*Shortcake*

Shortcake

Call the animal hospital tomorrow to verify it is legit.
I am sure it is though.


----------



## shortcake23

Karen519 said:


> Shortcake
> 
> Call the animal hospital tomorrow to verify it is legit.
> I am sure it is though.


It's long distance though and not allowed from work... Can someone local call to verify please?


----------



## mylissyk

Karen519 said:


> Melissa
> 
> Clint was found in Elizabethtown, N.C. He is at the vet
> I just emld. the three N.C. Golden Rescues
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
> 
> Log In | Facebook
> 
> Clint, Purebred Golden Retriever, EXTREMELY ILL! Needs help! | Facebook


It is legitimate, but he is already under the care of the A Shelter Friend rescue group, so I don't know if GR rescues need to, or would step in since he is already being cared for.


----------



## fostermom

mylissyk said:


> It is legitimate, but he is already under the care of the A Shelter Friend rescue group, so I don't know if GR rescues need to, or would step in since he is already being cared for.



Agreed. He is under the care of a rescue already so the golden rescues won't step and take him unless that rescue asks them to do so.

He does look absolutely horrible. Poor guy. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you both*

Thank you both. We should all watch Clint's Facebook links to see if they need a Golden Ret. Rescue.


----------



## fostermom

Karen519 said:


> Thank you both. We should all watch Clint's Facebook links to see if they need a Golden Ret. Rescue.


One from Myrtle Beach has already been in contact with them. She posted in the picture status update on FB.


----------



## shortcake23

I think what they're looking for is donations.

Anyone wanting to help save this poor golden boy Can make a donation to the directly to the Elizabethtown Veterinary Hospital by calling 910-862-3000, or via this ChipIn
at ChipIn: Bladen Medical Dogs - 11/1 Clint, PB Golden, or Paypal at [email protected].

A Shelter Friend is a 501(c)3, so your donations may be tax-deductible. Donations to the vet are NOT tax-deductible. 

Please help as we cannot continue this without you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Here's some info I found out about A Shelter Friend from their website, I think from what this is saying, a GR Rescue could step in. 

Home


ABOUT US:

· _A Shelter Friend _acts as a liaison between the shelter and rescue groups nationwide, coordinating rescue efforts and assisting with the logistics, including veterinary care and transportation. In 2008 over 1,000 dogs and cats, puppies and kittens were moved to safety; in 2009 that number reached nearly 1,400 and in 2010 over 1,100 lives were saved.


----------



## fostermom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here's some info I found out about A Shelter Friend from their website, I think from what this is saying, a GR Rescue could step in.
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> ABOUT US:
> 
> · _A Shelter Friend _acts as a liaison between the shelter and rescue groups nationwide, coordinating rescue efforts and assisting with the logistics, including veterinary care and transportation. In 2008 over 1,000 dogs and cats, puppies and kittens were moved to safety; in 2009 that number reached nearly 1,400 and in 2010 over 1,100 lives were saved.


Thanks for posting that Carolinamom. I emailed it to my rescue and let them know that he may still need a rescue.


----------



## GoldenMum

Wow, who would let a dog get into this condition, much less leave him? It is a crime, I hope someone pays. Poor boy should not have to suffer like this. Looks like they've raise their goal of $2,000.00, but I imagine it could go higher. Bless all the wonderfully folks out there stepping up to help this poor baby...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

fostermom said:


> Thanks for posting that Carolinamom. I emailed it to my rescue and let them know that he may still need a rescue.


I hope NRGRR is able to get him. 

You and I could fight over this boy, ha. I'd have a houseful if it weren't for DH.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Saw an updated picture of Clint on FB this morning and he is standing with the help of a sling. They say some of his swelling has gone down also. I noticed the Chip In went over thankfully. No let us hope he continues to fight the infection. Also the mange puppies have parvo and they need funds for them as well.
I f you go to the Chip In and scroll down past Clint you will see them. They are under Shelter Friends rescue as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hali's Mom said:


> Saw an updated picture of Clint on FB this morning and he is standing with the help of a sling. They say some of his swelling has gone down also. I noticed the Chip In went over thankfully. No let us hope he continues to fight the infection. Also the mange puppies have parvo and they need funds for them as well.
> I f you go to the Chip In and scroll down past Clint you will see them. They are under Shelter Friends rescue as well.


Clint and the pups info has been sent to NRGRR, hopefully they will be able to help.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

That poor sweet baby, he looks horrible!! Who would do that to their pet!? It's so heartbreaking.

I hope he, and the puppies, get well on their way to recovery.


----------



## canine_mommy

My heart skipped a beat, looking at the first picture. And then the 3 puppies below that and a couple more dogs... I have always wanted to help with rescues, but I don't think I'm strong enough emotionally for it. I made a donation though, helping however I can... This is just too sad... I hope they all get better soon and find good homes...


----------



## Florabora22

Oh noo.... that picture is heartbreaking, he looks like he's in so much pain. I'm glad to read that he is being cared for and is obviously in no danger of being PTS, but it angers me that someone let him get into this condition.. as well as the puppies and the additional adult dog on that animal hospital's page.


----------



## Aireal

Poor boy, looks like he got attack by another dog or two!!! Hope he pulls through


----------



## limekilncanyon

How sick if it's true! The poor thing was used as a "bait dog" for dog fighting purposes. It looks like they are trying to get TV news coverage soon. 

Hope he pulls thru.

They need to find whoever put this poor dog into such misery into some serious jail and monetary fines.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

limekilncanyon said:


> How sick if it's true! The poor thing was used as a "bait dog" for dog fighting purposes. It looks like they are trying to get TV news coverage soon.
> 
> Hope he pulls thru.
> 
> They need to find whoever put this poor dog into such misery into some serious jail and monetary fines.


The thought of him being used as a Bait Dog entered my mind too-although I think he could/would have been in worse shape if that was the case, but you never know.

Fostermom is with NRGRR, hopefully she will update if she hears anything.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah, I dunno about "bait dog", those dogs don't usually survive.

Though you never know. I wish dogs could talk.


----------



## coppers-mom

Clint's picture says it all.


----------



## fostermom

He was obviously attacked by another animal, most likely a dog. I know it's easy to jump to the conclusion that he was used as a bait dog, but I think it's just as likely that he came across an aggressive dog and didn't fight back. Or even was owned by someone who also owned the aggressive dog and when he was attacked they couldn't afford a vet bill so they just put him out.

Regardless of how it happened, I can only hope he pulls through and that a rescue will get him into their program.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

His nails look pretty short, I don't think he was out too long.


----------



## canine_mommy

Ninde'Gold said:


> His nails look pretty short, I don't think he was out too long.


Bait dogs usually have their nails cut real short, so they can't defend themselves well. Not saying Clint was a bait dog, but just a possibility.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Whatever the case, it sure is heartbreaking


----------



## fostermom

canine_mommy said:


> Bait dogs usually have their nails cut real short, so they can't defend themselves well. Not saying Clint was a bait dog, but just a possibility.


Yes, but his nails aren't THAT short, just short enough to look like a dog who hasn't been totally neglected. I am so thankful he had this shelter group step up to try to save him. They are truly an animal's angel.


----------



## canine_mommy

As long as he recovers well, I'm glad. Poor baby...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

_*Here's an email I just received, I don't know the sender. It was sent to me and Fostermom this a.m. Fostermom, is this someone from NRGRR?*_


*Thought you both would like to know...I talked to a tech at the animal hospital yesterday morning who told me Clint was doing pretty good...I was afraid I was going to get bad news considering his photo... Then I made contact with "A Shelter Friend" and they told me they already had a rescue lined up to take him when he is well enough. They know we are here to help if the current rescue falls through. *


----------



## Karen519

*Fostermom and Carolina Mom*

I emld. ArmyMutt (Matt Clark) for him to look at Clint to see if this could be Andy, but Matt said it doesn't look like him. I wonder if they checked Clint for a microchip, or if he had any collar on him. They are truly angels for saving Clint!!


----------



## fostermom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> _*Here's an email I just received, I don't know the sender. It was sent to me and Fostermom this a.m. Fostermom, is this someone from NRGRR?*_
> 
> 
> *Thought you both would like to know...I talked to a tech at the animal hospital yesterday morning who told me Clint was doing pretty good...I was afraid I was going to get bad news considering his photo... Then I made contact with "A Shelter Friend" and they told me they already had a rescue lined up to take him when he is well enough. They know we are here to help if the current rescue falls through. *


Yes, she's one of our intake folks. She's awesome!


----------



## GoldenMum

Great Update!


----------



## limekilncanyon

YEAAAAA!! Good boy!!

Clint, Purebred Golden Retriever, EXTREMELY ILL! Needs help! | Facebook


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

limekilncanyon said:


> YEAAAAA!! Good boy!!
> 
> Clint, Purebred Golden Retriever, EXTREMELY ILL! Needs help! | Facebook[/QUOTE
> 
> Amazing update, he's looking so much better. Once he's healthy, he is going to be one gorgeous boy-wish my DH would let me get another one.
> I'd take this boy in a heart beat.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Great news!! I hope he gets all the love he needs in the future.


----------



## Florabora22

Karen519 said:


> I emld. ArmyMutt (Matt Clark) for him to look at Clint to see if this could be Andy, but Matt said it doesn't look like him. I wonder if they checked Clint for a microchip, or if he had any collar on him. They are truly angels for saving Clint!!


On FB they say they did check him for a microchip and there wasn't one.


----------



## KaMu

limekilncanyon said:


> How sick if it's true! The poor thing was used as a "bait dog" for dog fighting purposes. It looks like they are trying to get TV news coverage soon.
> 
> Hope he pulls thru.
> 
> They need to find whoever put this poor dog into such misery into some serious jail and monetary fines.


I am seriously saddened and sickened to have seen this picture of that precious soul.
Things like this never leave my brain  I see the pictures and than cautiously read the article further... and it causes an actually pain in my heart

I pray that he wasn't used in a dog fight as stated above....please don't let it be true 



limekilncanyon said:


> YEAAAAA!! Good boy!!
> 
> Clint, Purebred Golden Retriever, EXTREMELY ILL! Needs help! | Facebook


And ...Thank You for that update! Its good to know there are kind souls willing to spare whatever they can to help such an innocent soul.


----------



## fostermom

Clint is in a foster home with a rescue in South Carolina.


----------



## walexk

That is wonderful!! Hopefully he will make a full recovery!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Karen519

*Clint*

Here is the latest on Clint-he is with a foster at
Grateful Goldens of the Low Country:
Grateful Golden Retriever Rescue of the Low Country | Facebook


----------



## Karen519

*Clint*

Another heartwarming update on Clint:

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...riever-Rescue-of-the-Low-Country/106696846166


----------



## GoldenMum

Thanks for the update Karen, I'd been wondering about this boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Clint*

Clint has his very own FACEBOOK PAGE, called Clint Reddog, and updates on *him will be posted here.
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More*

Clint is with Grateful Goldens Golden Retriever Rescue in S.C., if you would like to adopt him!!!
Clint Reddog | Facebook

Here is pic of Clint and his foster brother, Sailor. Clint's hair is starting to grow back!


----------

